# Anybody ready to get Killzownd?



## Cayal (Jan 29, 2009)

Man I am excited for this amazing looking game. Early reviews have been almost perfect (98 on meta critic though I expect that to drop to mid 90s).  I pre-ordered it the other day (and us lucky Australians get a tin case...no demo).  Is anyone else getting psyched for the best looking console game to come?


----------

